
Shopify's Black Friday Sale shows that Ruby can scale - bbody
https://twitter.com/mmmandel/status/1200585514463698944
======
mytailorisrich
The language is quite irrelevant with the right architecture and
infrastructure.

~~~
bbody
Definitely agree. None-the-less very interesting Twitter thread with Jeff
Atwood, DHH and the Shopify Engineers.

